# FW-190 Variants



## bryce (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anybody have information regarding the production numbers of all FW-190 variants?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2007)

I dont have the numbers, but here are the different variants. From what I could find, I think this is all of them. Maybe someone else can plug in the production numbers.


Development prototypes: 

FW-190-V1: Initial (unarmed) prototype with BMW-139 engine and (originally) with oversized prop spinner. 

FW-190-V2: Second prototype, with BMW-139 engine, conventional prop spinner, and four MG-17 7.9 millimeter machine guns. 

FW-190-V5: Third prototype, with BMW-801 engine, later rebuilt with larger wing as "FW-190-V5g". 


A-series ("Antons): 

FW-190A-0: Preproduction / evaluation machines, first seven with original small wing. 

FW-190A-1: Initial full production version, with BMW-801C engine and four MG-17 machine guns. 

FW-190A-2: BMW-801C-2 engine, two MG-17 machine guns, and two MG-151/20 20 millimeter cannon, one in each wing root. Many fitted with two additional MG-FF 20 millimeter cannon, one in each wing outside the landing gear. 

FW-190A-3: BMW-801D-2 engine, two MG-17 machine guns, two MG-151/20 cannon, and two MG-FF cannon. Operated with a limited range of factory modification kits. Later subvariants featured an increased range of such modification kits. 

FW-190A-4: Similar to FW-190A-3, but with MW-50 water-methanol engine boost and with radio mast on top of tailfin. 

FW-190A-5: Similar to FW-190A-4, but with modified, longer engine mount. 

FW-190A-6: New lighter wing, and armed with two MG-17 guns and four MG-151/20 cannon. 

FW-190A-7: Replaced MG-17 guns in cowling with MG-131 13 millimeter guns. Limited production. 

FW-190A-8: Similar to FW-190A-7, but with option for GM-1 nitrous oxide boost or additional internal fuel tank. Over 1,300 built, with a range of field modification kits. 

FW-190A-9: Similar to FW-190A-8, but with BMW-801F engine and possibly armored wing. Prototypes only. 

FW-190A-10: Similar to FW-190A-8, but with BMW-801TS or BMW-801TH engine. Prototypes only. 


F-series and G-series: 

FW-190F-1: Similar to FW-190A-4, but optimized for the battlefield close support ("Schlacht") role, with outer wing cannon deleted and additional armor added under the engine and cockpit. 

FW-190F-2: Similar to FW-190F-1, but based on FW-190A-5. Featured bulged canopy. 

FW-190F-3: Similar to FW-190F-2, but based on FW-190A-6. 

FW-190F-8: Similar to FW-190F-2, but based on FW-190A-8. 

FW-190F-9: FW-190F-8 with turbocharged BMW-801TS engine. Prototypes only. 

FW-190G-1: Long-range Schlacht variant, similar to FW-190F-1 but with cowling guns deleted, and other minor changes. 

FW-190G-2: Similar to FW-190G-1, but based on FW-190A-5. 

FW-190G-3: Similar to FW-190G-2, but with fuel injection system and other minor changes. 

FW-190G-8: Similar to FW-190G-1, but based on FW-190A-8. 


Other variants: 

FW-190B: Prototypes with various fits for high-altitude operation, including DB-603 inline engines, BMW-801 engines with nitrous oxide boost, and pressurized cockpits. 

FW-190C: Prototypes with DB-603 inline engine, four-bladed propeller, and turbocharger fits. 

FW-190D-0: Preproduction machines with Jumo-213A-1 engine, stretched fuselage, two MG-17 machine guns, and two MG-151/20 cannon. 

FW-190D-9 ("Dora-Nine"): D-series production version, similar to D-0 but with larger tailfin, MG-131 guns replacing the MG-17 guns in the cowling, and stores racks. 

Ta-152C: Similar to FW-190D-9, but with wing moved forward, and fitted with DB-603 engine. Prototypes only. 

Ta-152H: High altitude fighter, similar to FW-190D-9 but with wing moved forward, long-span wings, and Jumo 213E engine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2007)

I might be able to help out with this when I get off work.


----------



## Erich (Jun 9, 2007)

good grief that list is wrong, one instance is the A-9 - prototypes only ? good grief my cousin flew the sucker on 2 or more missions in the fall of 44, and the craft was used by JG 301 for one till wars end. All 3 Sturmgruppen flew the A-9 as well, in fact with 3cm called A-9/R2's


----------



## net_sailor (Jun 9, 2007)

Here you got all Wk. Nummers with sources of verification:
The Focke-Wulf 190 Production and Werk Nummer Listing


----------



## bryce (Jun 9, 2007)

net_sailor said:


> Here you got all Wk. Nummers with sources of verification:
> The Focke-Wulf 190 Production and Werk Nummer Listing



Is it just me or is this site very hard to follow with all the Serials?

What Im particually interested in is the production number of all the major variants.

How many A and D interceptors, and how many Fighter Bomber variants were produced?


----------



## bryce (Jun 9, 2007)

I found this link, but im not sure how accurate the numbers are?

World War Two Aircraft - Specs of Fighters by model and type


----------



## net_sailor (Jun 9, 2007)

bryce said:


> Is it just me or is this site very hard to follow with all the Serials?


Cause there is no simple answer  
These numbers shows blocks for planned production, not every dig in reality were used. I think there is no man on the world who knows exactly number build. Diffreent sources indicate total production not less than 17 000 to over 20 000  


bryce said:


> What Im particually interested in is the production number of all the major variants.
> How many A and D interceptors, and how many Fighter Bomber variants were produced?


Probably about 674 "Doras" were delivered to the units.


bryce said:


> I found this link, but im not sure how accurate the numbers are?


I dont know , the sources about germam a/c productionn looks suspicious.


----------



## bryce (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies net_sailor.

Really, all I am after is ball park figures here...

After some futher research here is what I have come up with...

There were about 20,000 FW-190 built.

Of that there were...

About 13,000 FW-190As
About 700 FW-190Ds
About 800 FW-190Gs

Now I have seen numbers quoted that about 6000 FW-190 fighter-bombers were built, and the FW-109F seems to be the hardest one to find production numbers on.

But if the above is correct, that should mean that their were about 5,500 ish FW-190Fs?

Am I close to the mark?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 9, 2007)

Erich said:


> good grief that list is wrong, one instance is the A-9 - prototypes only ? good grief my cousin flew the sucker on 2 or more missions in the fall of 44, and the craft was used by JG 301 for one till wars end. All 3 Sturmgruppen flew the A-9 as well, in fact with 3cm called A-9/R2's



Well, that goes to show you how much you can trust other websites!!!! That's why I usually just refer to you guys!


----------



## Erich (Jun 9, 2007)

I have the A-8 werke nummers which include the heavy SturmFw configs as well as the A-9 #'s which my cousin and his Kameraden flew in II./JG 301 until the advent of the Fw 190D-9 in December of 44 to the gruppe


----------



## net_sailor (Jun 10, 2007)

bryce said:


> About 13,000 FW-190As
> About 700 FW-190Ds
> About 800 FW-190Gs
> 
> ...


If you don't care about few hundreds converted planes, your numers are close enough 
The Fw 190F production is the hardest to estimate. Some initial series of G and F variants were not new build but refitted a fabric new Antons. Even later there were a lot of recycled a/cs from salvaged parts of the crashed a/cs (often originally build in different version). After converion a new Werk Nummer was appilied, but it was still the same plane.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2007)

This list here is not 100 percent reliable. Some of the varients are also in question. Erich can probably elaborate some more and tell us which varients I listed below were actually built and which were not:

Fw-190V-1 though V-52: 54 built (obviously)

Fw 190A-0: 30
Fw 190A-1: 102
Fw 190A-2: 426
Fw 190A-3: 509
Fw 190Aa-3: 72 (built for Turkey)
Fw 190A-4: 894
Fw 190A-5: 723
Fw 190A-6: 596
Fw 190A-7: 80
Fw 190A-8: 1334

Fw 190B: 6

Fw 190C: 9 (protypes)

Fw 190D-0: 10 (converted)
Fw 190D-9: exact number of D-9 out of 674 Dora's built unknown
Fw 190D-12: exact number of D-9 out of 674 Dora's built unknown

Fw 190F-1: 30
Fw 190F-2: 271
Fw 190F-3: 250
Fw 190F-8: 385
Fw 190F-9: Unknown

Fw 190G-0: Unknown
Fw 190G-1: 49
Fw 190G-2: 468
Fw 190G-3: unknown
Fw 190G-4: unknown
Fw 190G-8: unknown

NC.900: 64 (French Post War Built)


----------



## Erich (Jun 10, 2007)

Greetings gents

from official German documentation put into probably THE Fw 190 book so far written: Peter Rodeikes fine volume

Fw 190A-7 and A-7/MK: 701 craft

Fw 190A-8: 6,655 craft and of this total there were 1330 heavy armored/up-gunned with 3cm outboard cannon R2 and R8 given to the 3 Sturmgruppen, JG 1, JG 11 and JG 301 and I think even JG 54.

Fw 190A-9 looking for the data which seems mis-placed..........it figures


----------



## Erich (Jun 10, 2007)

Fw 190A-9 and A-9/R11 lumped into the total. My cousin flying in 5./JG 301 had a brand new A-9 # 206 085 produced from the Cottbus factory

Total was 910

differences in the A-9 compared to the A-8 was the increased power in the BMW engine with the increased fan blades, possible wooden propellar although metal was still used. blown canopy although the flat one was still used. A change in the modification and look of the zusatztank (drop tank), though again the standard roundish front shape was used till wars end. Reduction in cannon as a pilot preference the outboard 2cm were sometimes removed to reduce drag give a better performance in speed and agility taking on the dreaded P-51 Mustang.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Erich. Like I said my list was not complete and I knew you could elaborate more on it.


----------



## Erich (Jun 10, 2007)

sure anytime bud ! sadly I just have the three A - types only


----------



## net_sailor (Jun 13, 2007)

Erich said:


> Greetings gents
> 
> from official German documentation put into probably THE Fw 190 book so far written: Peter Rodeikes fine volume
> 
> Fw 190A-7 and A-7/MK: 701 craft



Erich, I think Adler is right, 701 a/c were ordered but only 80 build - see Rodeike p. 264


----------



## Brain32 (Jun 17, 2007)

FW190 Production tables:

A-0/V :45 

A-1: 102 

A-2/A-3: 960 together 

A-4: 974 

A-5: 1752 

A-6: 1192 

A-7: 701 

A-8: 6655 

A-9: 910 

------- 

D-9: 1805 

D-11: 20 

D-13: 1 

------- 

Ta 152H-0/V: 44 

H-1: 25

EDIT: I have serial numbers, dates, and factories that produced them too


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2007)

How do you get 1805 Doras, every source I have seen says only 674 Doras were actually built. More were ordered but only 674 were actually built.


----------



## Brain32 (Jun 17, 2007)

That's probably because most sources don't count examples from all factories 
A number of ~680 pretty much covers only Fieseler Kassel factory production numbers. 
FockeWulf 190D9 was produced in:
Focke Wulf Cottbus - 720
Focke Wulf Aslau - 30
Fieseler Kassel - 680
Wesserflug Lemwerder - 50
Mimetal Erfurt - 325
TOTAL: 1805

I'll try to scan the pages from the books tommorow so you guys can see production dates and werk numbers, I don't have a scanner at home


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2007)

Hmm I am going to have to check up on this some more...

Can you please provide sources and werk nummer for these Doras?


----------



## Brain32 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll post the scans with complete data for all FW's tommorow, it's really a bit too much for me to re-type all that here. The books from which that data is are the "Kagero FockeWulf 190 vol.1.-4."


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2007)

Brain32 said:


> I'll post the scans with complete data for all FW's tommorow, it's really a bit too much for me to re-type all that here. The books from which that data is are the "Kagero FockeWulf 190 vol.1.-4."



Name the page's you want scanned in the books, Brian32 I have all 4 books and scan them now if you like


----------



## Brain32 (Jun 17, 2007)

Cool 

For Antons it's Volume 1. Pages 66 and 67
For Dora and Ta152, it's Volume 4. Page 76


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok, here two of the pages, lets see if we can read them with out them being so big


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2007)

Not my best scans but you can read them


----------



## Brain32 (Jun 17, 2007)

That's it, thx


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay well then I stand corrected, cheers!


----------



## Erich (Jun 17, 2007)

forget Kagero after their mess-up on the JG 301 unit I wouldn't not trust them. Rodeike is what you want

for Dora werk nummers most probably either JaPo 2 volumes or the EE 2 volumes ready to come out shortly


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2007)

Erich do you know the true figure of Doras that were produced?


----------



## Brain32 (Jun 17, 2007)

BTW guys I don't know if this is right or wrong, but this books are not the only or my primary source for those figures, it's just the only thing I have about the whole deal "on paper". If anybody can provide another insight on this matter, I'm very interested, being a FW nutcase and all that


----------



## Erich (Jun 17, 2007)

Chris the Dora numerations will be covered in the 4 volumes by JaPo and Eagle editions

for me no I do not nor do I wish too...........again my thing is the operations more than the a/c though that is of interest just not the tech aspects which there is nothing wrong with that.

note the Cottbus/Kassel makes of the STurmFw's of the A-8 series produced with werk nummer # 620 as a start and ending with the prefix 683...


----------



## Denniss (Jun 17, 2007)

Looking at these scanned pages it looks like they counted the allocated serial numbers together without any proof all of these aircraft were actually produced.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 18, 2007)

That is what I am thinking as well. I dont believe that more than 684 Doras were actually built.


----------



## Brain32 (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't know, this is the very first place I saw 684 figure, I was always shown 1805 one, we need some reliable data...


----------



## Brain32 (Jun 20, 2007)

And another source, to my understanding it shows how much literature often states to be produced in relation to what was produced.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2007)

Well this certainly will be interesting if we could figure out the truth.


----------



## Denniss (Nov 5, 2013)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fw_190#Produktion


----------

